# Swelling during urination?? Please help



## elijahsmama1

If anyone has seen this or if it is common please let me know I'm worried as is Dp. Every time ds goes pee his penis swells pretty big then the pee follows and after he's done it goes back to org. size. I had noticed this a long time ago and asked dp if it's normal to swell he said yeah a little. I didn't start to worry untill dp saw ds go pee and saw how big it swells and he said we need to go to the ped. Dp isn't intact so were not sure if thats just the difference??? Any advice, help would be great. I'm a little worried







....btw were switching insur. and peds or I go in but I still have another week or so


----------



## ShaggyDaddy

if DS is not bothered by it, and the pee comes out, leave it alone









foreskin is very strechy and can baloon with no problem.

Do this:
pucker your lips and make a very small O with them, now relax your cheeks and blow air out as fast as you can. Your cheeks inflate, then slowly deflate, because your lungs can push air out faster than that little hole can acomidate... same thing is happening with his bladder and the opening in his foreskin.

Most Peds will say: "Oh you need to just retract him every time he pees", or something worse which would fix the "problem" but there is no "problem" with it and forcable retraction is bad bad.


----------



## nd_deadhead

What you're describing sounds like ballooning, and it's perfectly normal. Weird looking, though, isn't it?


----------



## elijahsmama1

Oh thank you thank you thank you....Already I feel better.







It really does balloon up. I'm sure thats what it it. and no ds in not bothered by it......Thanks guys


----------



## njeb

I agree. He's ballooning. What happens is, when the foreskin starts to separate from the glans, the last part to separate is the very bottom. This is very common.







As long as he's peeing ok, there's no need to worry.


----------



## kxsiven

http://www.embarrassingproblems.com/...page110901.htm

"What you are seeing is ballooning of the foreskin. This is perfectly normal in young boys. In a newborn baby the foreskin covers the head of the penis and is usually stuck onto it. This makes sense - it is protecting the head of the penis from damage, and from contact with faeces in the nappy which could cause soreness. It is not possible to pull the foreskin back, and you should not attempt to do so.

You may have noticed that the opening at the end of the foreskin seems small. This is normal, but it means that when an infant passes urine it is natural for the loose skin at the end of the foreskin to balloon out.

As your son gets older, the opening will enlarge and the foreskin will begin to separate from the head of the penis. Eventually it can be pulled back, and he should do this at bath time to wash properly. This separation can occur at any time before puberty. In some boys, it occurs as early as 3 or 4 years of age, while in others the foreskin remains stuck to the head of the penis until the boy is starting puberty. This is all completely normal"

-----------

"ballooning" is entirely normal too, though it can be alarming to mothers and others seeing it for the first time. (In fact it is a healthy way for the foreskin to separate from the glans and for the space inside the foreskin to be cleansed.) If the baby is not in pain and the flow of urine is free, there is still nothing to worry about.

http://www.circumstitions.com/Care.html

-----------------------

*His foreskin balloons when he urinates?*
Ballooning is a normal and temporary phase of
penile development in some boys, and ballooning
disappears as the opening of the foreskin increases
in diameter. It requires no treatment.

http://www.nocirc.org/publish/7pam.p...%20foreskin%22

------------------


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X

: I havnt seen ds's do it yet but I know that it is normal when it does happen. One poster her described her son's as ballooning to at least double if not more of the penis size. Gotta love that elastic foreskin


----------



## blsilva

My little boy's both do that. Seems ok to me.


----------



## Tinijocaro

My older son ballooned till he ws retractable at age 11. Younger son never did, but then he was retractable around age 3.


----------



## gypsycat

Thank you for this thread. My son's penis was doing the same thing and it was one of those questions I was going to ask my ped now I don't half to.








This forum is a life saver.


----------



## glongley

Also re: ballooning from Paul Fleiss's great article "Protect Your Uncircumcised Son":

http://www.mothering.com/articles/ne...uncircson.html

"Ballooning of the foreskin during urination is a normal and temporary condition in some boys. It results in no discomfort and is usually a source of great delight for little boys. Ballooning comes as a surprise only to those adults who have no experience with this phase of penile development. It certainly does not cause kidney damage; it has nothing to do with the kidneys. Ballooning disappears as the foreskin and glans separate and the opening of the foreskin increases in diameter. It requires no treatment."

Gillian


----------



## Stevie

Mandela has taken quite a bit of delight in his balloon; even teasing his sister because her vagina isn't a balloon








It's been ballooning for almost a year now; he'll be 3 next month and isn't retractable at all yet. (if he were, we would know it; he plays with his penis quite openly)


----------



## mamaleahnz

My friends son had this ballooning thing and she mentioned to me that the doctor told her they might have to circ. I said "NO, thats NOT true!!" but I get the feeling she isnt really worried about it. Her son has an infected penis at the moment (Im not sure what sort of infection), all the above posts say - if he is fine then it is not an issue to balloon, but what if it is infected? I told my friend that I would find some information for her but I dont have time to read squeels of info


----------

